# transfert icloud drive vers bureau



## itsasxori (16 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour

Après avoir décoché icloud drive dans préférences système mes dossiers ont disparu de mon bureau. J'aimerais les voir de nouveau mais quand je fais glisser à partir de icloud drive j'ai un fichier (data).textclipping.
Comment puis je faire ?
Merci

Christophe


----------

